# Betas and snails?



## fawnika (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello,
I am starting a small five gallon tank for my snails (I have a huge population in my 30 gallon tank).


Would a beta be okay with being in a tank with many snails? That is what I am thinking of doing. From what I have read beta's do get along with some fish and other things.

Do you have any recommendations for fish? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

What kind of snails are they? Teeny tiny ones, or big ones like Nerites and Mysteries?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It depends.Thye bioloads of larger snails isnt really small so adding a fish to a full load will be disastrous to them both.Bettas will sometimes get along fine with others and other times will not.Depends on the fish.


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

I had some small snails get in with a new plant and my Bettta loved them, every last one


----------



## fawnika (Feb 21, 2011)

These are apple snails and they are all babies right now. The adults are about 3/4 of and to 1 inch in size.
Thanks for responding!


----------



## Phalp (Jun 27, 2012)

I've got a betta and two apple snails in a 10 gal. now. A (VERY) general rule of thumb based on my experience: as long as the snails are a dull color (either black or white, basically), the fish won't really go after them, but it does all depend on the fish. If it's an aggressive type, it might not matter what the snail looks like.

My betta Tommy is very relaxed, didn't flare once at the shop I was browsing in to buy one. Completely ignored my first apple snail until he realized it moved. Now they're attached at the hip. They eat together (love to share a piece of lettuce Lady and the Tramp style), relax together in the corner, and Tommy will actually lay on top of the snail's shell like a resting spot. Maybe I got lucky, but I think they actually enjoy each other's company.

Good luck!


----------



## jasonmk1j (Jun 19, 2012)

My Betta & Cories often bump into each other with no problems, I sometimes catch him watching the frog too but I wouldn't call them buddies, I really like the idea of giving Mr Fishy a buddy to hang out with.

Do these Apple snails make trails everywhere like garden snails? and what do they eat? if I got one would it start wrecking my plants like they do in the garden? and do they self reproduce or would adding one really mean just one or potentially loads? forgive my ignorance I hadn;'t really considered snails before now.


----------



## Phalp (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure if they'll destroy plants as I've yet to include them in my aquarium. But they don't make any trails, not any visible trails that would disturb the fish, anyway. As far as I know, female apple snails will hold fertilized or unfertilized eggs in her shell and may have them when you add her to the tank, but the clutch is super easy to remove once the snail leaves it alone.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

my apple snails have been in tanks with plants for a while now and theve not touched them. one of my plecos shares algae wafers with the snail...the other pleco steals it off them!!! and as for snails and bettas, my newly aquired betta lives with danios, an opaline gourami, the snail and the plecos and he only snaps at the danios if they come near him when hes lounging on a leaf! the gourami looks like hes trying to make friends he swims up to him and stares but the betta ignores him! i put a mix of sinking and floating micro pellet in as the snail zooms over and eats the fallen ones.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

THe thing is,bettas are not social per se.In the wild they come together to breed.The male will establish a territory,where all the males fight over the best breeding spot.They are not as aggressive in the wild as they are domesticated.Anyhow,the females move from nest to nest,always on the go,to find the best male to spawn with.SO really its not in their nature to socialize lol.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> THe thing is,bettas are not social per se.In the wild they come together to breed.The male will establish a territory,where all the males fight over the best breeding spot.They are not as aggressive in the wild as they are domesticated.Anyhow,the females move from nest to nest,always on the go,to find the best male to spawn with.SO really its not in their nature to socialize lol.


lol, They socialize nightclub style, brawls and pickups, not in the settle down in a long term relationship way.


----------

